# Milan, Gazidis ha pronto Monchi per il dopo Leonardo



## Tifo'o (9 Gennaio 2019)

Tmw conferma i problemi tra Leonardo e Gazidis, l'ex ad dell'Arsenal sarebbe pronto a sostituire Leonardo con Monchi a fine stagione. Lo spagnolo lascerà con ogni probabilità la Roma su di lui ci sono PSG e Siviglia. Monchi è la figura perfetta per il momento rossonero in fronte al FFP ovvero capace di fare plusvalenze.

Altre news sui problemi tra Gazidis e Leo -) http://www.milanworld.net/frizioni-leo-gazidis-per-calhanoglu-vt71837.html


----------



## admin (9 Gennaio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Tmw conferma i problemi tra Leonardo e Gazidis, l'ex ad dell'Arsenal sarebbe pronto a sostituire Leonardo con Monchi a fine stagione. Lo spagnolo lascerà con ogni probabilità la Roma su di lui ci sono PSG e Siviglia. Monchi è la figura perfetta per il momento rossonero in fronte al FFP ovvero capace di fare plusvalenze.



Ci manca solo Monkey...

Comunque, da quando è arrivato il Galliani dell'Arsenal, la situazione è precipitata.


----------



## iceman. (9 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ci manca solo Monkey...



Sarebbe la pietra tombale.


----------



## Moffus98 (9 Gennaio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Tmw conferma i problemi tra Leonardo e Gazidis, l'ex ad dell'Arsenal sarebbe pronto a sostituire Leonardo con Monchi a fine stagione. Lo spagnolo lascerà con ogni probabilità la Roma su di lui ci sono PSG e Siviglia. Monchi è la figura perfetta per il momento rossonero in fronte al FFP ovvero capace di fare plusvalenze.
> 
> Altre news sui problemi tra Gazidis e Leo -) http://www.milanworld.net/frizioni-leo-gazidis-per-calhanoglu-vt71837.html



Ecco, se accadesse allora scenderei dal carro di Elliott. Spero non facciano questa cavolata.


----------



## hiei87 (9 Gennaio 2019)

hahaha stavo giusto pensando a chi, dopo l'inevitabile divorzio da Leonardo, avrebbe potuto essere l'uomo adatto per il nostro strabiliante progetto giovani. Questo sarebbe un ottimo nome...


----------



## admin (9 Gennaio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Tmw conferma i problemi tra Leonardo e Gazidis, l'ex ad dell'Arsenal sarebbe pronto a sostituire Leonardo con Monchi a fine stagione. Lo spagnolo lascerà con ogni probabilità la Roma su di lui ci sono PSG e Siviglia. Monchi è la figura perfetta per il momento rossonero in fronte al FFP ovvero capace di fare plusvalenze.
> 
> Altre news sui problemi tra Gazidis e Leo -) http://www.milanworld.net/frizioni-leo-gazidis-per-calhanoglu-vt71837.html



.


----------



## MrPeppez (9 Gennaio 2019)

Cioè, una volta che andiamo a togliere l'incompetente di Leonardo ne andiamo a prendere un altro peggio? Mahhhhh io l'ho detto, per tornare dove eravamo abituati ad essere, dobbiamo tornare in un'aula di tribunale


----------



## Rossonero per sempre (9 Gennaio 2019)

Cioè invece di togliere lo scarparo che allena la squadra...cacciamo Leonardo? Boh...ogni giorno sono sempre più sconcertato.


----------



## Now i'm here (9 Gennaio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Tmw conferma i problemi tra Leonardo e Gazidis, l'ex ad dell'Arsenal sarebbe pronto a sostituire Leonardo con Monchi a fine stagione. Lo spagnolo lascerà con ogni probabilità la Roma su di lui ci sono PSG e Siviglia. Monchi è la figura perfetta per il momento rossonero in fronte al FFP ovvero capace di fare plusvalenze.
> 
> Altre news sui problemi tra Gazidis e Leo -) http://www.milanworld.net/frizioni-leo-gazidis-per-calhanoglu-vt71837.html



stiamo già parlando di un dopo leonardo ? i rapporti sono già così deteriorati ? che disastro....
e maldini che fa ? se salta leo, se ne va pure lui.


----------



## alcyppa (9 Gennaio 2019)

Questo coso qua è venuto solo a far casino.


----------



## BossKilla7 (10 Gennaio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Tmw conferma i problemi tra Leonardo e Gazidis, l'ex ad dell'Arsenal sarebbe pronto a sostituire Leonardo con Monchi a fine stagione. Lo spagnolo lascerà con ogni probabilità la Roma su di lui ci sono PSG e Siviglia. Monchi è la figura perfetta per il momento rossonero in fronte al FFP ovvero capace di fare plusvalenze.
> 
> Altre news sui problemi tra Gazidis e Leo -) http://www.milanworld.net/frizioni-leo-gazidis-per-calhanoglu-vt71837.html



Quando deve andare male al Milan va peggio


----------



## LukeLike (10 Gennaio 2019)

E' la volta buona che smetto di seguire il Milan...


----------



## iceman. (10 Gennaio 2019)

Dovesse succedere, avremo grandi difficoltà ad arrivare nella parte sinistra della classfica.


----------



## S T B (10 Gennaio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Tmw conferma i problemi tra Leonardo e Gazidis, l'ex ad dell'Arsenal sarebbe pronto a sostituire Leonardo con Monchi a fine stagione. Lo spagnolo lascerà con ogni probabilità la Roma su di lui ci sono PSG e Siviglia. Monchi è la figura perfetta per il momento rossonero in fronte al FFP ovvero capace di fare plusvalenze.
> 
> Altre news sui problemi tra Gazidis e Leo -) http://www.milanworld.net/frizioni-leo-gazidis-per-calhanoglu-vt71837.html



Con Monchi vendiamo pure lo stadio...


----------



## iceman. (10 Gennaio 2019)

S T B ha scritto:


> Con Monchi vendiamo pure lo stadio...



Monchi mi farebbe rimpiangere persino Mirabelli


----------



## CarpeDiem (10 Gennaio 2019)

Benissimo, finalmente sostituiamo le figurine che hanno messo in società solo per accontentare i tifosi con persone preparate


----------



## bmb (10 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ci manca solo Monkey...
> 
> Comunque, da quando è arrivato il Galliani dell'Arsenal, la situazione è precipitata.



Inevitabile se prendi l'AD della Roma d'Europa.


----------



## luigi61 (10 Gennaio 2019)

Gazidis Monchi Gattuso saranno le colonne portanti del futuro Milan ; il progetto Eliott si sta definendo con maggior chiarezza ; lo scenario PEGGIORE perfino di Galliani Berlusconi


----------



## iceman. (10 Gennaio 2019)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Gazidis Monchi Gattuso saranno le colonne portanti del futuro Milan ; il progetto Eliott si sta definendo con maggior chiarezza ; lo scenario PEGGIORE perfino di Galliani Berlusconi



Che schifo, non vorrei ci fosse lo zampino di Gattuso.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Gennaio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Tmw conferma i problemi tra Leonardo e Gazidis, l'ex ad dell'Arsenal sarebbe pronto a sostituire Leonardo con Monchi a fine stagione. Lo spagnolo lascerà con ogni probabilità la Roma su di lui ci sono PSG e Siviglia. Monchi è la figura perfetta per il momento rossonero in fronte al FFP ovvero capace di fare plusvalenze.
> 
> Altre news sui problemi tra Gazidis e Leo -) http://www.milanworld.net/frizioni-leo-gazidis-per-calhanoglu-vt71837.html



Praticamente Galliani non è mai uscito dall'ufficio di Casa Milan.


----------



## Milo (10 Gennaio 2019)

Con Monchi si vende donnarumma, romagnoli, kessie e Suso.

Solo per dire che ha fatto plusvalenza.


----------



## davidelynch (10 Gennaio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Tmw conferma i problemi tra Leonardo e Gazidis, l'ex ad dell'Arsenal sarebbe pronto a sostituire Leonardo con Monchi a fine stagione. Lo spagnolo lascerà con ogni probabilità la Roma su di lui ci sono PSG e Siviglia. Monchi è la figura perfetta per il momento rossonero in fronte al FFP ovvero capace di fare plusvalenze.
> 
> Altre news sui problemi tra Gazidis e Leo -) http://www.milanworld.net/frizioni-leo-gazidis-per-calhanoglu-vt71837.html



Se va beh oramai siamo alla follia, se stiamo dietro a tutte le voci usciamo pazzi.


----------



## Pampu7 (10 Gennaio 2019)

Scenario possibile


----------



## Garrincha (10 Gennaio 2019)

Le plusvalenze te le fa anche Leonardo né mi sembra uno non in grado di trovare talenti, spero che non paghi i risultati della squadra, sarebbe paradossale che saltasse lui invece del dilettante inadeguato con gli occhi colmi di veleno, puoi prendere anche i dieci migliori ds al mondo che non cambierebbe nulla se il pilota rimane quello


----------



## Djici (10 Gennaio 2019)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Le plusvalenze te le fa anche Leonardo né mi sembra uno non in grado di trovare talenti, spero che non paghi i risultati della squadra, sarebbe paradossale che saltasse lui invece del dilettante inadeguato con gli occhi colmi di veleno, puoi prendere anche i dieci migliori ds al mondo che non cambierebbe nulla se il pilota rimane quello



Concordo. 
A me Monchi comunque è sempre piaciuto. Ma mandare via Leo con 20 giorni di mercato mi sembra folle. 
Marotta era libero e abbiamo preso Gazidis 
Al giorno d'oggi sembra una scelta folle. 
Speriamo che non lo sia stato.


----------



## fra29 (10 Gennaio 2019)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Cioè, una volta che andiamo a togliere l'incompetente di Leonardo ne andiamo a prendere un altro peggio? Mahhhhh io l'ho detto, per tornare dove eravamo abituati ad essere, dobbiamo tornare in un'aula di tribunale



Su chi andresti di "prendibile" (quindi non Berta o Paratici)? Tare?


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Gennaio 2019)

questa è la peggiore notizia che sento dai tempi di kaka al real.

se fosse vero, ciao ciao milan

comunque siamo in caduta libera da quando è arrivato gazosa. che cavolo ce li han messi a fare leo e paolo.. per illudere i tifosi 6 mesi... mahhhh


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Gennaio 2019)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Cioè, una volta che andiamo a togliere l'incompetente di Leonardo ne andiamo a prendere un altro peggio? Mahhhhh io l'ho detto, per tornare dove eravamo abituati ad essere, dobbiamo tornare in un'aula di tribunale



Scusa però posso dirtelo? Ti rendi conto che ti lamenti / polemizzi su ogni cosa?
Qualsiasi giocatore è uno scarso
Qualsiasi allenatore incapace
Qualsiasi progetto non va bene
Qualsiasi dirigente incompetente

Boh..mi faresti l'esempio di come dovrebbe essere un club secondo te?


----------



## Manue (10 Gennaio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Tmw conferma i problemi tra Leonardo e Gazidis, l'ex ad dell'Arsenal sarebbe pronto a sostituire Leonardo con Monchi a fine stagione. Lo spagnolo lascerà con ogni probabilità la Roma su di lui ci sono PSG e Siviglia. Monchi è la figura perfetta per il momento rossonero in fronte al FFP ovvero capace di fare plusvalenze.
> 
> Altre news sui problemi tra Gazidis e Leo -) http://www.milanworld.net/frizioni-leo-gazidis-per-calhanoglu-vt71837.html



Ci pensa Paul a mettere le cose a posto, questione di giorni


----------



## Zenos (10 Gennaio 2019)

Possono dire qualsiasi cosa,tanto il fantasma gazidis non smentirà mai.


----------



## vannu994 (10 Gennaio 2019)

Comunque non è possibile una roba del genere, a sentire le pagine di giornale la società Milan sembra una classe di seconda elementare dove tutti si fanno i dispetti. Io una roba del genere non l’ho mai vista per nessun’altra squadra, fa passare la voglia di seguire il Milan.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (10 Gennaio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> questa è la peggiore notizia che sento dai tempi di kaka al real.
> 
> se fosse vero, ciao ciao milan
> 
> comunque siamo in caduta libera da quando è arrivato gazosa. che cavolo ce li han messi a fare leo e paolo.. per illudere i tifosi 6 mesi... mahhhh



il copione messo in scena è sempre quello, cambiano gli interpreti questa volta piu noti: prima avevamo i fantamilioni del cinefake, ora quelli di elliot flagello delle nazioni, prima c'era fassone e ora gazzidis, prima c'era han li ora invece scaroni, prima c'era mirabelli e ora leo col tirocinante paolo (voluto anche da fassone all'epoca ma paolo rifiutò), poi c'è la prima fase di illusione fatti di entusiasmo per gli acquisti grossi vedi i bonucci, gli higuain ecc poi c'è la fase delle problematiche prima l'intoppo era il mancato mega sponsor cinese ora il fpf, quello che resta in comune è la doppia lista per il mercato  c'era la lista grossa e la lista "fatta di idee" come disse mirabelli dipendeva dal mega sponsor, ora c'è la doppia lista di leo che dipende dall'esito dell'uefa


----------



## Butcher (10 Gennaio 2019)

Addios


----------



## EmmePi (10 Gennaio 2019)

Che tragicommedia il Milan odierno!!!


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Gennaio 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> il copione messo in scena è sempre quello, cambiano gli interpreti questa volta piu noti: prima avevamo i fantamilioni del cinefake, ora quelli di elliot flagello delle nazioni, prima c'era fassone e ora gazzidis, prima c'era han li ora invece scaroni, prima c'era mirabelli e ora leo col tirocinante paolo (voluto anche da fassone all'epoca ma paolo rifiutò), poi c'è la prima fase di illusione fatti di entusiasmo per gli acquisti grossi vedi i bonucci, gli higuain ecc poi c'è la fase delle problematiche prima l'intoppo era il mancato mega sponsor cinese ora il fpf, quello che resta in comune è la doppia lista per il mercato  c'era la lista grossa e la lista "fatta di idee" come disse mirabelli dipendeva dal mega sponsor, ora c'è la doppia lista di leo che dipende dall'esito dell'uefa



continuo a non capire perchè paolo abbia accettato questa porcata. forse hanno fregato anche lui?


----------



## Nevergiveup (10 Gennaio 2019)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> Comunque non è possibile una roba del genere, a sentire le pagine di giornale la società Milan sembra una classe di seconda elementare dove tutti si fanno i dispetti. Io una roba del genere non l’ho mai vista per nessun’altra squadra, fa passare la voglia di seguire il Milan.



Ben detto, "a sentire le pagine di giornale", i giornalai si stanno divertendo un mondo in questa pausa di campionato...la realtà è ben altra cosa fortunatamente. E' evidente come si stia aspettando l'incontro di domani per finalizzare operazioni che saranno già pronte da tempo e come questo dover aspettare abbia complicato i piani di Leo, furioso per questo. Gazidis non si vede nè sente perchè sta lavorando sulla parte commerciale come suo compito senza tanto rumore, Leo e Paolo procedono a mani legate (non da Gazidis ma da Nyon) per quella sportiva.

Tutto splendidamente come da organigramma societario e come la realtà dei fatti evidenzia, poi i giornali devon pur vendere in qualche modo che sparino pure cialtronerie a raffica,i nostri hanno le spalle larghe.


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Gennaio 2019)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Ben detto, "a sentire le pagine di giornale", i giornalai si stanno divertendo un mondo in questa pausa di campionato...la realtà è ben altra cosa fortunatamente. E' evidente come si stia aspettando l'incontro di domani per finalizzare operazioni che saranno già pronte da tempo e come questo dover aspettare abbia complicato i piani di Leo, furioso per questo. Gazidis non si vede nè sente perchè sta lavorando sulla parte commerciale come suo compito senza tanto rumore, Leo e Paolo procedono a mani legate (non da Gazidis ma da Nyon) per quella sportiva.
> 
> Tutto splendidamente come da organigramma societario e come la realtà dei fatti evidenzia, poi i giornali devon pur vendere in qualche modo che sparino pure cialtronerie a raffica,i nostri hanno le spalle larghe.



invidio il tuo ottimismo


----------



## Oronzo Cana (10 Gennaio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> continuo a non capire perchè paolo abbia accettato questa porcata. forse hanno fregato anche lui?



suppongo di si, la proposta gli fu presentata anche da fassone pero li aveva cinefake, fassone e doveva fare apprendistato sotto mirabelli  qua ha elliot e impara da leo. Alla fine paolo è un essere umano di certo non è infallibile e puo essere raggirato pure lui


----------



## Zosimo2410 (10 Gennaio 2019)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Ben detto, "a sentire le pagine di giornale", i giornalai si stanno divertendo un mondo in questa pausa di campionato...la realtà è ben altra cosa fortunatamente. E' evidente come si stia aspettando l'incontro di domani per finalizzare operazioni che saranno già pronte da tempo e come questo dover aspettare abbia complicato i piani di Leo, furioso per questo. Gazidis non si vede nè sente perchè sta lavorando sulla parte commerciale come suo compito senza tanto rumore, Leo e Paolo procedono a mani legate (non da Gazidis ma da Nyon) per quella sportiva.
> 
> Tutto splendidamente come da organigramma societario e come la realtà dei fatti evidenzia, poi i giornali devon pur vendere in qualche modo che sparino pure cialtronerie a raffica,i nostri hanno le spalle larghe.




Vorrei tanto essere ottimista come te. Ma le uscite di Leonardo e le voci su Gattuso e Higuain sembrano disegnare il seguente scenario:

1) Leonardo ha impostato una strategia di mercato che la societá (Proprietá/Dirigenza) non gli ha avvallato. Le operazioni sono al momento bloccate, il tempo passa e non c’é certezza ne che vengano sbloccate, ne che siano ancora perseguibili, ne che sia pronto un piano alternativo e che questo sia efficace.

2) Leonardo e Maldini non sembrano affatto in sintonia con Gazidis, dato che questi sará obbligatoriamente il faro decisionale sono giá Dead man walking?

3) Il nervosismo che deriva da questa situazione ha coinvolto anche la squadra (dichiarazioni su Higuain) con voci assordanti e mai espressamente smentite dagli interessati dell’abbandono del cardine del nuovo progetto tecnico (Higuain) senza che sia giá pronto un cardine sostitutivo.

4) voci su Gattuso che si sente isolato che vanno anche queste nella direzione dell’indicazione dello scollamento tra Leonardo-Maldini e il progetto Milan.

Insomma, la sensazione mia é che Gazidis abbia preso atto che bisogna fare quello che dice la UEFA, quindi prevedere una drastica riduzione dei costi cercando di sviluppare un progetto tecnico dal basso ricostruendo con i giovani, un progetto pluriennale che probabilmente servirá solo a far trovare pronto il Milan al momento della nascita della superlega europea. Leo e Maldini che invece aspiravano ad un progetto piú veloce e dirompente sono al momento in contrasto. Secondo me c’é ancora spazio perché Leo e Paolo convergano sulle posizioni di Gazidis (che sono quelle di Elliot). Il confronto con la Uefa serve a capire se cké spazio per progetti piú aggressivi, ma se non ci fosse nonnpenso proprio andremo in contrasto, ci adegueremmo.


----------



## Trumpusconi (10 Gennaio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Tmw conferma i problemi tra Leonardo e Gazidis, l'ex ad dell'Arsenal sarebbe pronto a sostituire Leonardo con Monchi a fine stagione. Lo spagnolo lascerà con ogni probabilità la Roma su di lui ci sono PSG e Siviglia. Monchi è la figura perfetta per il momento rossonero in fronte al FFP ovvero capace di fare plusvalenze.
> 
> Altre news sui problemi tra Gazidis e Leo -) http://www.milanworld.net/frizioni-leo-gazidis-per-calhanoglu-vt71837.html



Posto che terrei Leonardo.

Ma se il progetto verte su giovani e plusvalenze allora magari Monchi!!!
Questo sa davvero come trovare giocatori giovani forti a poco.
Ha costruito il Siviglia del leggendario three peat europa league, davvero facendo nozze con i fichi secchi.
Poi chiaro, la società gli ha imposto cessioni pesanti del calibro di Rudiger, Paredes, Salah, Alisson, Nainggolan e Strootman, ma Salah (la cui esplosione non era assolutamente pronosticabile) gli altri li ha venduti alla grande e probabilmente a più del loro valore.
Ha fatto qualche sciocchezza (Defrel, Gonalons, Hector Moreno e soprattutto Pastore).
L'affare Nainggolan finora ci ha guadagnato alla grande con Zaniolo (gran bel colpo), ha portato giovani dal futuro radioso come Under, Kluivert, Pellegrini, il già citato Zaniolo, Coric, Cristante...

Insomma, ha quasi sempre ceduto bene e fatto plusvalenza e quasi sempre ringiovanito la squadra con giovani di talento, con contratti umani, che possano garantire stabilità di bilancio e plusvalenze.
Se la società, nonostante il bilancio in pari, non vuole investire lui che colpa ne ha?
Intanto in CL la Roma ci è andata l'anno scorso, nonostante le cessioni di Salah, Rudiger e Sczesny...


----------



## Jackdvmilan (10 Gennaio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Scusa però posso dirtelo? Ti rendi conto che ti lamenti / polemizzi su ogni cosa?
> Qualsiasi giocatore è uno scarso
> Qualsiasi allenatore incapace
> Qualsiasi progetto non va bene
> ...



Pesantissimo...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (10 Gennaio 2019)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Posto che terrei Leonardo.
> 
> Ma se il progetto verte su giovani e plusvalenze allora magari Monchi!!!
> Questo sa davvero come trovare giocatori giovani forti a poco.
> ...



Concordo


----------



## iceman. (10 Gennaio 2019)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Posto che terrei Leonardo.
> 
> Ma se il progetto verte su giovani e plusvalenze allora magari Monchi!!!
> Questo sa davvero come trovare giocatori giovani forti a poco.
> ...



Si si, tutto vero e bello, ma questo vende pure la mamma, non avremmo mai stabilità sportiva con Monchi in dirigenza, capisco gli americani che non capiscono un tubo di calcio o quantomeno se si interessano lo fanno perchè vedono la possibilità di avere un tornaconto, ma però è bene venga ricordato loro che il Milan non è la Roma.


----------



## Garrincha (10 Gennaio 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Si si, tutto vero e bello, ma questo vende pure la mamma, non avremmo mai stabilità sportiva con Monchi in dirigenza, capisco gli americani che non capiscono un tubo di calcio o quantomeno se si interessano lo fanno perchè vedono la possibilità di avere un tornaconto, ma però è bene venga ricordato loro che il Milan non è la Roma.



Monchi vende per far quadrare i conti non perché affetto da mania compulsiva. 

A me Leonardo piace, spero rimanga eventualmente in società nel caso ma come ds è agli esordi e un azzardo che può ripagare come no, lo stesso Monchi ha avuto una carriera simile, però se vogliono un DS di esperienza abbassando i rischi ci può stare, fermo restando che il primo a saltare dovrebbe essere l'allenatore con queste motivazioni


----------



## iceman. (10 Gennaio 2019)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Monchi vende per far quadrare i conti non perché affetto da mania compulsiva.
> 
> A me Leonardo piace, spero rimanga eventualmente in società nel caso ma come ds è agli esordi e un azzardo che può ripagare come no, lo stesso Monchi ha avuto una carriera simile, però se vogliono un DS di esperienza abbassando i rischi ci può stare, fermo restando che il primo a saltare dovrebbe essere l'allenatore con queste motivazioni



A maggior ragione dovesse arrivare monchi, il suo compito sarà quello di vendere per fare plusvalenze, ciò che vuole Elliot a quanto pare, giovanissimi under 25 da rivendere nel giro di 2-3 anni, un grande progetto quindi.


----------



## Trumpusconi (10 Gennaio 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> A maggior ragione dovesse arrivare monchi, il suo compito sarà quello di vendere per fare plusvalenze, ciò che vuole Elliot a quanto pare, giovanissimi under 25 da rivendere nel giro di 2-3 anni, un grande progetto quindi.



Questa tappa, se c'è il FPF, è necessaria.
Rimessi in ordine i conti, a quel punto casca l'asino.
Se la società voleva davvero investire, potrà farlo alla grande.
Se invece erano tutte palle, lo vedremo allora.


----------



## Aron (10 Gennaio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Tmw conferma i problemi tra Leonardo e Gazidis, l'ex ad dell'Arsenal sarebbe pronto a sostituire Leonardo con Monchi a fine stagione. Lo spagnolo lascerà con ogni probabilità la Roma su di lui ci sono PSG e Siviglia. Monchi è la figura perfetta per il momento rossonero in fronte al FFP ovvero capace di fare plusvalenze.
> 
> Altre news sui problemi tra Gazidis e Leo -) http://www.milanworld.net/frizioni-leo-gazidis-per-calhanoglu-vt71837.html




Gazidis sta facendo danni come la grandine. 
Sarebbe bastato ingaggiarlo come AD della parte commerciale (se proprio ce ne fosse stato bisogno), tenendolo in disparte come fanno alla Juventus col loro AD commerciale, prendendo AD alla parte sportiva uno come Marotta o al limite Gandini, col quale non ci sarebbe stato alcuna incompatibilità con Leonardo e Maldini.

In questo momento al Milan c'è un caos simile a quello della peggior Inter di Moratti, forse anche peggio. 

Non ci voleva grossa immaginazione a prevedere che un Gazidis con poteri totali vorrebbe mettere uomini che ha scelto lui, quindi Moncada e un DS di sua scelta.
In questo scenario è inevitabile che Leonardo lasci il Milan e che Maldini rimarrebbe solo nel ruolo di parafulmine (incredibile che siano riusciti a questo giro a gabbare pure lui).


----------



## Davidoff (10 Gennaio 2019)

Se cacciamo Leonardo perdiamo quel briciolo di credibilità rimasta. Vorrei poi ricordare i grandi acquisti del genio Monchi alla Roma, un Pastore rotto a 4,5 netti all'anno e il 30enne Nzonzi con stipendio simile, oltre ad un centrocampo che non ha né capo né coda. Forse quest'ultimo aspetto lo renderebbe in linea con la nostra politica ultradecennale, chissà...


----------



## MrPeppez (10 Gennaio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Scusa però posso dirtelo? Ti rendi conto che ti lamenti / polemizzi su ogni cosa?
> Qualsiasi giocatore è uno scarso
> Qualsiasi allenatore incapace
> Qualsiasi progetto non va bene
> ...



Sono tre anni che critico operazioni, scelte societarie (da Montella, alla conferma di Gattuso, all'acquisto di Higuain in una squadra mediocre) e sono 3 anni che il Milan ottiene dei risultati comici. Forse ho ragione.

Vedo troppa esaltazione sul forum per qualche prestazione decente di Suso, di ROmagnoli, di Cutrone....per aver preso Leonardo, Maldini, Gazidis, del progretto Milan-China, del fantastico duo Fassone-Mirabelli..ed è ogni anno sempre peggio. 

Una società deve avere un presidente che sappia almeno l'età dei calciatori che compra la sua società
Una società deve avere dirigenti che non si lamenta di flauti, rumori per lo stadio e giustificare un'imbarazzante e giusta eliminazione in EL in un girone ridicolo
Una società non ha dirigenti che sparlano dei propri tesserati con la stampa
Una società che manifesta trasparenza non minaccia i giornalisti in una conferenza di non parlare di mercato
Una società vera non compra e cerca bolliti


----------



## MrPeppez (10 Gennaio 2019)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Su chi andresti di "prendibile" (quindi non Berta o Paratici)? Tare?



Sabatini, Giuntoli o guarderei all'estero


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Gennaio 2019)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Sono tre anni che critico operazioni, scelte societarie (da Montella, alla conferma di Gattuso, all'acquisto di Higuain in una squadra mediocre) e sono 3 anni che il Milan ottiene dei risultati comici. Forse ho ragione.



Guarda se per questo io sono 10 anni che critico mooolte cose, e appunto a ragione dato che siamo ridicoli dal 2009 per conto mio..con vette indicibili toccate nel quinquennio 2012-2017..

Però secondo me ogni tanto va anche deposto il bazooka..che cavolo, nessuno ha la bacchetta magica o la palla di vetro..un minimo di fiducia all'inizio va data a tutti credo


----------

